# Found Hens Teeth on Craigslist



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I went over to Fort Worth Texas today and got a JML-BE. This is an extension for the Jet 1014i Mini Wood lathe. I have been looking for a Jet extension for two years and finally found one. I did have to pay a little over $100.00 for it and drive 4 hours to get it. The JML-BE was new in the box and never installed. The cast iron ways were perfect with no rust. IF you look long enough you can find hens teeth. (For those not versed in farm animals, chickens do not have teeth making it impossible to find any)

They have not made the jet 1014i for a few years and only make extensions for the newer model Jet 1018. The newer extensions are not the same as for the Jet 1014i. I already have a stand extension from an earlier attempt at putting an Rockler Excelsior/Central Machinery 1018 extension on. The Excelsior ways were the same width but slightly thinner. The slightly thinner ways caused me to have to adjust the tail stock every time I moved from the main ways to the extension ways. I was able to move the Excelsior extension to a Central Machinery 1018 and sold the Central Machinery lathe and extension. 

All I have to do is paint the extension to match my lathe and I am all set. I do not make long spindles but like to move the tail stock away when I am turning with a scroll chuck. I found that removing the tail stock was cumbersome and I risked dropping and damaging the tail stock every time I remove it. This way I can shove it way back and not get the revolving center elbow owwee. 

I know in the big scheme of things this is not very exciting but for me the hunt and chase is over and is very satisfying to get what I wanted.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I need an extension for my Jet 12/21 for the same reason. All it takes is money and I am about out. :wink:


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Always interesting to hear of the why and hows to accomplish something different. Hens teeth, huh, had to look just because of that.....clever.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> ... All it takes is money and I am about out. :wink:


Isn't that the truth. :crying:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I met an old turner when I was living in Portland in the early 70s. He had taken 2 lathe beds and bolted them end to end on a wooden bench. He was able to turn 8' columns that way. Just an idea if anyone is thinking about turning long spindles.


----------



## Flutemaker (Aug 18, 2012)

I would like to have a Swing A Way for my Jet 1642 but not enough to spend the $. Be good to have the tailstock out of the way sometimes!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I met an old turner when I was living in Portland in the early 70s. He had taken 2 lathe beds and bolted them end to end on a wooden bench. He was able to turn 8' columns that way. Just an idea if anyone is thinking about turning long spindles.


Year ago, when looking for DIY lathe plans, found plans for a wooden lathe. Eight foot between centers. Read that someone in Raleigh had made one. Something along those lines would be an inexpensive way to have an extended lathe. Having sold my lathe (Harbor Freight) when I found out the only thing I liked to make on it was carving mallets, now thinking I would like to make some more - already have about a dozen, of varying sizes and weights. Got enough info off of the web to make one, just have to get around to it. Will be making my own lathe tools also - except not regulation chisels, of course. I figure two tools will do it, one for the handle part, and one for the mallet part. Shaped, sharpened, hinged, and just raise to cut to shape. Should be good for various sizes and lengths, with a standard handle. So, basically, that means likely all I would be able to make on it would be carving mallets.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My mini lathe with and without bed extension. The former makes bowl and deep turning so much easier.


----------



## ruterionas (Jul 2, 2020)

Do you know any good DYE lathe guides?


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

What a score. Was looking for an extension for mine, but no luck. Bought a friend's Nova (kept the 1014 - too great a lathe to let go of), then got a big, variable speed Jet given to me, so sold the Nova and will, probably, sell the big VFD Delta.


----------

